# Welding shop occupancy classification



## retire09 (Jun 30, 2015)

What would the occupancy classification be under the 2009 IBC for a welding /repair shop?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 30, 2015)

I would go F-1.......laundry list has RV's, trailers...


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2015)

retire09 said:
			
		

> What would the occupancy classification be under the 2009 IBC for a welding /repair shop?


So is the majority of work welding???

What kind arc, gas etc???

What kind of repairs??

How many welding rigs???


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2015)

The argument could be made for F-2.



> 306.3 Low-hazard factory industrial, Group F-2. Factory industrial uses that involve the fabrication or manufacturing
> 
> of noncombustible materials which during finishing, packing
> 
> ...


The material is metal which is noncombustible and the process of welding is probably less dangerous than what would exist in a foundry.  So I would go with F-2


----------



## retire09 (Jun 30, 2015)

4500 sf VB building Intend to do all sorts of welding repairs and custom metal fabrication.

Build and repair trailers, repairs and modifications to aluminum boats etc


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 30, 2015)

Depends upon the quantity of Acetylene being stored and in use at the welding shop.... Check Chapter 50 of the IFC..... If below the limits, I would go with F-2....


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2015)

F-1..........


----------



## fatboy (Aug 10, 2017)

So, sort of a split ticket here.

I know I weighed in as F-1 on this, but now I am kind of second guessing myself, as I have on under proposal right now. Decent size one, 9800 sf of the F welding/fab shop, and about 4000 sf of a B.

So separation from the fab area is going to be required one way or another. If it is F-1, 3-hr to create the less than 12K fire area to keep from sprinklering. F-2 would require 2-hr to separate the F-2 from the B.

Any more input?


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 15, 2017)

From my experience - I would classify the space as an F-2 (see very last typical use within an F-2).

*306.3 Low-Hazard Factory Industrial, Group F-2*

Factory industrial uses that involve the fabrication or manufacturing of noncombustible materials which during finishing, packing or processing do not involve a significant fire hazard shall be classified as F-2 occupancies and shall include, but not be limited to, the following:
Beverages: up to and including 16-percent alcohol content
Brick and masonry
Ceramic products
Foundries
Glass products
Gypsum
Ice
Metal products (fabrication and assembly)

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2012/chapter/3/use-and-occupancy-classification#3


----------

